# Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot



## Juergen61 (15. Feb. 2010)

Hallo und guten Abend
Ich weiß habe mich lange nicht gemeldet , aber trotzdem ein Versuch.
Alle Fische tot, Was habe ich verkehrt gemacht ?????????
Sie haben den Winter fast gut überstanden, bis wir im Januar in Urlaub gefahren sind.  Während des Urlaubs kam der Schnee, als wir am 5. Februar wieder nach Hause kamen hatte ich ungefähr 2,0--2,5 Meter !!!! Schnee auf dem Teich. ( teilweise jetzt auch noch) heute Abend habe ich mich entschlossen den Teil wo der Eisfreihalter ist vom Schnee zu beräumen.
Es war kein Eis in dem Bereich , aber schaufelweise tote Fische, habe bestimmt 10 Stück schon raus geholt. Das Wasser stinkt wie ......
Wo lag mein Fehler ???? Das schlimmste kommt noch ,, die tote Fische waren alle Goldis,, Es waren aber auch Kois drin und auch mein Liebling.
Traurigen Gruß von der Insel 
Jürgen


----------



## axel (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo Jürgen

Das mit Deinen Fischen tut mir Leid 

Aber unter der Schneeschicht kein Eis ?
Bei mir sind 15 cm Eis unter der Schneeschicht !
Sollte das bei Dir auch so gewesen sein, würde das Bedeuten das die Fische nicht genug Sauersoff bekommen haben und sich Faulgase gebildet haben unterm Eis  .
Hab echt noch nie Schnee auf Wasser gesehen !

lg
axel


----------



## Juergen61 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Danke für die Antwort, Eis ist da nur in dem Bereich des Eisfreihalters ist alles frei gewesen. Aber da drüber waren eben auch 2 Meter Schnee
Den Eisfreihalter habe ich mir vor Jahren mal von Holland mitgebracht, ist soon garstiger Styroporfrosch mit unten ca. 30 cm Schlauch dran und da dran eine kleine Pumpe. Hat aber bis jetzt immer funktioniert


----------



## axel (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Wieviel Fische hast Du den jetzt im Teich gehabt ? Vielleicht waren es auch zu Viele . 
Wenns zu viele sind kann  Dein Teichwasser zu stark belastet sein ohne Filter .
Mach doch mal einen Wassertest !

lg
axel


----------



## Juergen61 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Ich denke das du Recht hast, es waren wohl etwas zu viele Fische, und das mit den Faugasen wird wohl auch stimmen,,, jetzt habe ich die Quittung für meine Schlamperei


----------



## axel (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Na ja !

Nun hast Du ja das ganze Jahr Zeit um Dich auf den nächsten Winter vor zu bereiten .
Dieser war aber auch ganz schön kalt ! Kein Wunder das so etwas passiert .
Stell doch mal Deinen Teich wie er jetzt ist mit Fotos in " Mein Teich und ich vor "
Ich befürchte das Du noch einer der Ersten bist der so etwas entdeckt hat .

lg
axel


----------



## lauss123 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Sorry, das mit Deinen Fischn tut mir echt leid aber ich muss Dir leider sagen das diese erstickt sind. Diese Schei...Stüropror Teile bringen nicht das was sie versprechen. In der mitgelieferten Luftpumpe sammelt sich Kondenswasser, meistens im Schlauch, das bei zu hoher Kälte gefriert, keine Luft mehr durchlässt und wenn dann noch genügend Schnee fällt die Wasseroberfläche geradezu hermetisch zubetoniert. Abhilfe schaft hier nur eine Luftpumpe mit genügend Leistung mit minderstens 500 Liter, Kostet ca. 60 €.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## gk2507 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Das mit Deinen Fischen tut mir leid..Nur 2-2,5Meter Schnee am Teich...?????Wo wohnst Du?Und vor Euren Urlaub war alles in Butter?..Na ja Alles Gute Gerhard


----------



## Juergen61 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Habs gerade versucht paar Bilder hoch zu laden, ging aber nicht, versuche es gleich noch mal


----------



## Juergen61 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

In Butter ?? Ich konnte alle unter der relativ dünnen Eissschicht sehen, und ohne Aufregung


----------



## Annett (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo Jürgen.

Wirklich schade um die Fische. 
Bezüglich Bilder schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_new_faq_item


----------



## gk2507 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Nur wo kommt diese Menge Schnee her in den kurzen Zeitraum?


----------



## Juergen61 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Von Mir vielleicht verkehrt erklärt ... ein Oller Frosch.. unten drann Stück Schlauch und da dran eine elektrische Pumpe die das Wasser aus ca 20 cm Wassertiefe hoch pumpt und gegen das Unterteil von dem Frosch Sprudelt, die dadurch enstehenden  Wasserbewegungen lassen dieses wohl nicht gfrieren


----------



## Juergen61 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Schau mal in den Wetterbericht für die Insel Rügen


----------



## axel (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo Gerhard 


Jürgen wohnt auf der Insel Rügen und da hat der Winter besonders hart zugeschlagen .
Solche Schneehöhen kommen durch Windverwehungen zustande.

lg
axel


----------



## Juergen61 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Ich ahbes es noch mal versucht, und man sagt mir nach dem anhängen der Bulder " Diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"


----------



## Annett (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Wenn die Bilder verkleinert sind (800x800 Pixel reichen locker aus), versuch es mal über diesen Button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hochzuladen. Dann landen die Bilder hier im Beitrag.
Du scheinst bisher am Useralbum herumprobiert zu haben, oder?


----------



## Juergen61 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Ich bin kein Computerfreak, wenn ich herumprobiert habe und was verkehrt gemacht habe bitte ich das zu entschuldigen, aber über diesen Button geht es auch nicht,,,, oder ist die Qualität der Bilder zu hoch und ich muss sie per Hand verkleinern ????


----------



## Annett (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Wie gesagt, die Größe reicht mit 800 Pixeln je Seite - Originaldateien sind meist wesentlich größer und würden so den Server unnötig belasten. Deswegen die Beschränkung. 
Falls Du XP als Betriebssystem hast, versuch mal dieses kostenlose Programm herunter zu laden... http://www.mihov.com/sw/de/ir.php
Du musst dann nur noch das Format (.jpg), das Verzeichnis, die Pixelanzahl angeben und die Bilder mit STRG + Maus auswählen, die Du verkleinern möchtest.
Geht recht flott, wenn es nicht zu viele sind.

Die techn. Diskussion schieb ich später in den Support, also mach Dir keinen Kopf um diese Fehler. Die Fische sind wichtiger....


----------



## Juergen61 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

So das Programm hab ich runter geladen, , heute will ich das aber nich mehr probieren, mir reicht die Schei... mit den Fischen. Wenn ich daran denke das  mein Freund mir aus den Händen gefressen hat und jetzt so einfach erstickt ist könnte ich heulen


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Servus Jürgen

Das tut mir sehr leid 

Was hättest du tun können:

Ja, wenn man den Wetterbericht in Langzeitprognose kennen würde ...  ... spielt es aber leider noch nicht.
So gesehen .... hast vermutlich alles richtig gemacht 

Vielleicht für die Zukunft ... ein Dach über dem Teich bauen, dies gut isolieren und eine Teichheizung installieren, die die Wassertemp. über +4°C, besser 6 - 7°C hält.
Im Sinne der Koi dann auch noch den Filter durchlaufen lassen, für genug O² sorgen, Teilwasserwechsel durchführen und ... und ... nicht zu vergessen die Koi im Herbst zu konditionieren und den Winter über mit Leichtfutter zu versorgen.

Leider kann ich dich nicht mit positiveren Nachrichten/Tipps versorgen .


----------



## Juergen61 (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

So da bin ich wieder, endlich Feierabend, Vielen Dank für die Nachricht Helmut, ich glaube ich werde mich den Sommer über an die Realisierung deiner Ratschläge machen, bis auf eins...das Dach. Ich glaube das sieht wohl nich so gut aus, oder meinst du ein provisorisches Dach nur für den Winterzeitraum ???
Gestern Abend war ich kurz davor das ganze auf zu geben, aber jetzt,, ich versuche es doch noch mal, aus Fehlern kann man nur lernen. Es war eben nur schwer das richtige zu machen, welche sagen lass sie in Ruhe, eine Schneeschicht verhindert bei Frost das starke durchfrieren, der nächste sagt der Schnee muss weg danit Licht ran kommt, was ist nu richtig.


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Servus Jürgen

Das Dach sollte nur für den Winter sein ....

Wegen Schnee wegschibbern ...

Beides stimmt ... ich würde einen Teil des Teiches Schneefrei halten, so das Licht zu den Fischen kommt ... so ca. 1/3 oder 1/4 der Fläche ... je nach "Figur" des Teiches. Den Rest würde ich schneebedeckt lassen. Den "Blubber" oder Teichheizer würde ich dann im schneefreien Teil installieren, daß eine offene eisfreie Stelle zum füttern in der Nähe einer Terrasse (leichter Zugang) entsteht.
Man sollte dann aber auch im Sommer die Koi von dort füttern (Gewohnheitseffekt) ...
So hast du auch im Winter eine Stelle wo du die Koi beobachten kannst, wenn sie zur Futterstelle kommen ...

Du hältst uns hoffentlich am laufenden bitte ... ob jetzt gut oder .... ausgegangen 

*Alles wird gut *​


----------



## koifischfan (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*



> ... ich würde einen Teil des Teiches Schneefrei halten, so das Licht zu den Fischen kommt ... so ca. 1/3 oder 1/4 der Fläche ...


----------



## koifischfan (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*



lauss123 schrieb:


> ... In der mitgelieferten Luftpumpe sammelt sich Kondenswasser, meistens im Schlauch, das bei zu hoher Kälte gefriert, ...


Platziere die Pumpe so, daß der Schlauch immer senkrecht ist. Dann läuft das Wasser in den Teich.


----------



## Juergen61 (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo und Guten Abend Helmut
Vielen vielen Dank für die Ratschläge, natürlich halte ich euch auf dem laufenden, ich habe gerade ein bißchen Zeit und experimentiere  damit Bilder hoch zu laden wie es bei uns aussieht, vielleicht hast du auch schon einen Tip parat was ich jetzt schon machen kann,,, vom größten Teil des Teiches habe ich den Schnee runter, ein ca. 1,0 m Durchmesser Loch ist eisfrei,,  soll ich den rest auch eisfrei machen um die ganzen toten Fische raus zu kriegen ??? Und für die entferntere Zukunft ,, was ist mit dem Wasser,, alles tauschen ???????


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Servus Jürgen

Ich denke den ganzen Teich eisfrei zu machen wird jetzt noch wenig Sinn machen ... er würde ja doch wieder leicht zufrieren ... also vergebene Mühe 

Andererseits würde ich schon versuchen alle toten Fische heraus zu bekommen ... könnte ja doch noch einer oder mehrere überlebt haben 

Wasserwechsel würde ich erst machen, wenn die Aussentemp. stabil über 0°C bleibt, also kein Frost mehr auftritt. Aber nur dann wenn die Wasserwerte extrem aus dem Ruder gelaufen sind. Ansonst würde ich, nur einen Teilwasserwechsel machen. Vorallem wenn doch noch Fische leben.


----------



## Juergen61 (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Meinst du das da noch was lebt ????? Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt,, ich hätte sonst um die toten Fische raus zu kriegen warmes Wasser reingeleitet und das Eis getaut, wenn er dann wieder zufriert ist mir das egal. Und das mit dem Wasserwechsel ist klar ..erst wenn wieder  Teichwetter ist, aber mir ging es im Prinzip um die schädigende Wirkung der toten Fische jetzt im Wasser,, hat das Auswirkungen ???


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Ich denke wenn alle Tod sind ... welche Auswirkung sollte es noch haben. Die Pflanzen und Bakis werden es Dir im Frühjahr schon richten ... geht natürlich schneller mit einem Teilwasserwechsel.
Hast/Hattest du __ Frösche im Teich ?
Dann könnte es ohne WW kritisch für diese werden bzw. sind sie eh schon hopps.

Ja, was jetzt machen  ... vielleicht hat ja noch ein anderer User einen Tipp.


----------



## Juergen61 (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Jau __ Frösche und __ Molche warn auch drin, die Bilder brauchst du nicht alle reinstellen, nur ein oder zwei, wegen  der Fragen im Forum " wo kommen denn da plötzlich zwei Meter Schnee her"


----------



## Juergen61 (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Man........ ich habe mir eben zum ersten Mal die Bilder deines Teichbaus angesehen,,, einfach Klasse.


----------



## lehrer70 (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Eine kleine Aquariumluftpumpe von 4 W hält immer eine kleine Fläche eisfrei und kein Wasserbewohner muss mehr um sein leben fürchten. 
Wichtig ist, dass alle toten Fische entfernt werden, da die Zersetzungsprozesse Giftstoffe produzieren.


----------



## combicard (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Moin,
habe seit dem 16.2. fast das selbe Problem.
Nach dem Beräumen des Schnees (ca. 40cm Ja, ich war zu säumig) habe ich versucht den Eisfreihalter zu öffnen, aber das Ding war total eingefroren. Also mit nem Brenner versucht ein Loch in die Eisdecke zu kriegen. Dann mit Akkuschrauber und Säbelsäge das 15 cm dicke Eis eingeschnitten und einen Großteil meines Fischnachwuchses Als Feinfrost im Stück rausgeholt Danach ins Zoogeschäft und erst mal nen größeren Blubberer mit 2 Ausströmern besorgt. Das Loch wurde davon größer. Leider musste ich schon einenKoi und die beiden Sarasagoldis zu Grabe tragen   .
Zwei Goldis schwimmen noch im Teich und 2 Koi vermisse ich noch. 
Ich habe schon einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht .
Heute habe ich einen Wassertest gemacht. zu meinem Erstaunen alle Werte im grünen Bereich  Ich muss morgen mal das Wasser für den Test von weiter unten holen.
Weiterhin kommt morgen der Filter wieder dran, damit ich mal sehen kann, was so da unten passiert.
Das Wetter ist ja im Moment gnädig und ich hoffe dass so ein Druckfilter nicht so schnell einfriert.

Gruß combicard


----------



## ebo (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo.

Druckfilter? 4000 Liter zugefroren das passiert halt schnell. 4000 ist nicht viel. Wo steht deine Pumpe? Wenn die auf dem Grund steht würde ich nicht anfangen zu filtern. Das Wasser kühlt noch viel schneller aus. Zudem werden die Fische durch das Saugen der Pumpe gestört und könnten aktiv werden.

In einem 4000 Literteich gehören max. 10 Goldfische und auch nur dann wenn du eine Teichtiefe von mind. 1m hast. Kois gehören da eigentlich gar nicht rein. Da reicht das Wasser max. für 2 Koi. Dann hast du auch im Winter ohne Filterung keine Probleme.

Ein Loch sollte dennoch in der Eisfläche bleiben.

mfg
ebo


----------



## bms15606 (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo Jürgen,

das tut uns sehr leid mit Deinen Fischen. Der Schnee war/ist wirklich heftig auf der Insel. Wir hatten Glück, da unsere Fische im Herbst in ein Winterquartier gezogen sind, weil der Teich vergrößert werden soll. Die neue Baugrube existiert schon im "Rohbau". Leider hält uns der Schnee bei den weiteren Arbeiten auf.


----------



## Juergen61 (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo Kirsten und Jens
Vielen Dank für die Grüße. Da habt ihr ja Dlück gehabt, ich glaube bald so wie mir geht es noch einigen anderen hier auf der Insel, habe heute wieder am Teich geschaufelt, die tiefe Seite habe ich schon fas schnee und eisfrei aber die flache Seite?????? Kein Leben mehr entdeckt, aber Kopf hoch sage ich mir es geht weiter und nächstes Jahr wird einiges anders gemacht


----------



## Spoony (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Ich befürchte bei unserem Teich auch Schlimmstes! Wir haben jetzt erstmals seit ca. 6 Wochen wieder Temperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt und dem entsprechend hat sich in diesen 6 Wochen eine gewaltige Eisschicht auf dem Teich gebildet. Zudem befindet sich seit Wochen auf dieser Eisschicht eine 30cm dicke Schneeschicht.
So extrem war es seit 2001 nicht mehr. Damals sind trotz Belüftungsstein sämtliche Fische gestorben.

Wir haben den Oxydator W Maxi drin. Ich hoffe, der hat letztendlich geholfen. Denke mal, daß sich die Eisdecke diese Woche öffnen wird, da es bis zu 10°C warm werden soll.


----------



## Pit13 (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo ,

musste gestern auch feststellen, dass ich meine Koi,s dieses Jahr auch nicht über den Winter bekommen habe.
Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich den Schnee von der dicken Eisdecke geschippt  und schon diesen Gestank war genommen. Die Koi,s hatte ich nun fasst 7 Jahre und trotzt Eisfreihalter ist es mir nicht gelungen sie zu schützen und wohlbehalten über den Winter zu bekommen. Leider hat uns dieses Jahr der Winter richtig zu schaffen gemacht. Ja Jürgen in unser Gegend werden wohl noch einige ein böses erwachen in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen haben. Der Schnee hatte bei uns im Garten eine Höhe von 50-60cm und ich hatte immer darauf geachtet, dass das Luftloch vom Eisfreihalter frei und offen war, aber seit über 8-9 Wochen nur Frost und Schnee und wir hatten keinen Tage wo die Temperatur über 0 Grad lagen.

MfG.
Pit


----------



## marja (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Guten Abend zusammen

ich habe heute überlegt on ich schon reinschreibe oder nicht.
So wie es aussieht haben meine Fischis "alle" überlebt. Zumindest habe ich die Goldis und ein paar kleine Kosis schon oben schimmen gesehen als sie uns hörten, bei denen mein Vater schon schwach geworden wäre und den Futter gegeben hätte. Aber das muß ja noch warten, mit den Füttern. Die beiden größen Kois habe ich noch nicht gesehen, der Teich war zu dreiviertel frei,d.h. das es noch möglich ist, das die ggf. "leider" eingefroren wären. Aber ich bin optimistisch. das es nicht so ist Trotz des harten Winters hier im Nordosten Deutschlands. Vielleicht sind sie noch auf den Boden, den ich durch die fehlende Filterung nicht klar sehen kann. 

Bzgl. des Füttern, damit fange ich doch erst wwieder an, wenn das Wasser mind. 8Grad hat und ich dann auch wieder Filtern kann? 

LG Marja


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Den Beitrag von Teichtaucher findet Ihr in einem eigenen Thema:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25682


----------



## Bebel (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo

So, heute ist der Teich soweit angetaut, dass man etwas sehen konnte. Zwei meiner drei __ Silberkarpfen schwammen tot unter dem restlichen Eis und wurden heute aus dem Teich gefischt, alle anderen scheinen noch wohlauf zu sein. 

Zumindest die Orfen, der __ Shubunkin-Nachwuchs und einige __ Moderlieschen waren zu sehen. Die Goldfische werden sich sicher noch im tiefsten Bereich aufhalten, den konnte ich heute noch nicht einsehen, da dort noch Eis drauf war. 

Ich hoffe die Temperaturen bleiben jetzt über Tag im frostfreien Bereich - bin froh dass die Verluste nicht noch schlimmer ausgefallen sind. Bei meinem Cousin sind fast alle Fische tot, auch die, die schon seit Ewigkeiten jeden Winter überlebt hatten.

So einen Winter möchte ich so schnell nicht wieder erleben.
Ab wann würdet Ihr den Filter (Eigenbau / Regentonnen) wieder in Betrieb nehmen?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Dodi (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo Bebel,

den Filter werde ich wieder in Betrieb nehmen, sobald die Temperaturen so angestiegen sind und auch einigermaßen stabil bleiben, das der Teich durch die Filterung nicht weiter abgekühlt, sondern eher erwärmt wird.
Pauschal kann man das leider nicht sagen, hängt halt vom Wetter ab.


----------



## Jigsaw 53 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Tach! Bin neu im Forum,habe aber gleiches Problem. Wohne nahe Dresden. 4Wochen bis -10C nachts. Habe am 26.Feb.  7 Kois tot aus meinem Teich geholt. 2 davon 6Jahre alt.(ca 40cm.) Hatte 5 Jahre keine Probleme.Es war wahrscheinlich doch etwas zu deftig diesen SCH..SS Winter. Eisfreihalter (Styropor) und Sauerstoff haben nichts gebracht,obwohl mein Teich ca.1,30m tief ist und etwa 12000l Wasser fasst.


----------



## axel (5. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo Jingsaw 53

:Willkommen2
Das tut mir Leid um Deine Kois 
Stell uns doch mal Deinen Teich mit Fotos vor .
Das war schon ein extremer Winter .
Hast Du auch einen Vornamen für uns ?

lg
axel


----------



## Jigsaw 53 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Markus mit k!!   Fotos folgen,heut aber nicht mehr. Ich muss erst die schönsten suchen. Meine letzten Fotos waren zum heulen(...hab ich auch gemacht) "Tümpel des Grauens". Die 2 grossen Kois hiessen übrigens Hagen und Eugen.


----------



## axel (5. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

OK Marcus !

Dann stell doch mal Deinen Teich dann morgen in "Mein Teich und ich " vor .
Wir freuen uns über neue Foris !
Sind den noch Kois am Leben ?


lg
axel


----------



## Jigsaw 53 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Leider nicht.Hab aber schon neues vor,obwohl ich im ersten Moment alles zuschütten wollte. Es ist ja noch Leben drin. Die Goldies leben noch. Die brauchen jetzt meinen Beistand.   So bis morgen . MFG  MarCKus


----------



## axel (5. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Na dann bis Morgen ! 

lg
axel


----------



## cdzarpen (14. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

moin zusammen,

bei mir wurde der eisfreihalter durch die schneelast nach untengedrückt, dadurch war der teich geschlossen. alle großen fische sind erstickt, die kleinen und mittleren haben den
ersten anschein nach überlebt. allerdings waren die großen aus der 1. generation 2003,
sie wären jetzt auch altersbedingt gestorben. der winter 2010 hat so einige schäden angerichtet, die fische mußten sich der natürlichen selektion beugen. sobald das eis weg ist, werde ich mal die werte checken. aber irgendwie tun einen die viecher schon leid 

gruß aus nordstormarn
cd


----------



## maritim (14. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

hallo (hier könnte auch dein name stehen),

deine anmeldung erfolgte sicher wegen dem traurigen anlass:knuddel 

herzlich willkommen im forum

in deinem profil steht, das dein teich 3m³ hat... stimmt die angabe?
bei 20 m² und einer tiefe von 1,80m , müsste dein teich mehr als 3m³ haben.

du betreibst deinen teich ohne filtertechnik und hast unmengen an fischen im teich
wie sind deine wasserwerte im teich?
du solltest mal über eine filterung nachdenken! sofern deine angaben stimmen, ist der teich eine tickende zeitbombe.:help

stell doch bitte deinen teich mit bildern vor.

hast du schon an der umfrage teilgenommen?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25703/?q=eisfreie+stelle


----------



## cdzarpen (15. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

hallo peter,
danke für das willkommen, schreib einfach cd. die angabe menge ist geschätzt. der teich geht stufenweise
nach unten, der bereich 1,80 ist nur mittig. fotos liefere ich nach - von der entstehung bis jetzt, da brauche ich ein bißchen fotosuchzeit. ich habe den teich seit sieben jahren, es gab in dieser zeit keine nennenswerten
sterbefälle, aber erhebliche vermehrung (fische haben halt kein fernsehen und keinen pc). deshalb habe ich von einer filterung bislang abgesehen. ich kann dein schrecken sogar noch toppen, wenn ich dir erzähle, daß der teich in südwestlage liegt und damit weitgehend unbeschattet in der sonne...

wahrscheinlich dürfte unter diesen bedingungen ungefiltert kein leben existieren 

gruß cd


----------



## Spoony (17. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

So, mitterweile ist ein Großteil der Eisfläche getaut und ich konnte heute einige Fische sehen, die putzmunter im Teich umhergeschwommen sind. Tote Fische habe ich bislang noch nicht gesehen, hoffe, es bleibt dabei. :beten


----------



## Maik (18. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

MOIN!´

Jetzt werde ich mich mal zu wort melden 

Ich habe freude und leid !

Meine Goldis und __ Shubunkin + Nachwuchs ca 3cm überlebt !

Aber leider sind alle (glaube ich) Koi´s nicht mehr Lebendig TRAUER !!!!!

Warum es auch so gekommen ist !


----------



## SusiS. (18. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Moin,

leider mussten wir auch die 1. toten Fische herausholen. Einige liegen noch im Eis. Es handelt sich hauptsächlich um kleine Fische Richtung __ Bitterling und __ Stichlinge und ganz viele __ Frösche. Obwohl wir einen Eisfrei auf dem Teich hatten, dazu noch Styropor-Platten, konnte wohl zu wenig Sauerstoff in den Teich. Mal schauen was zum Vorschein kommt, wenn der Teich mal komplett aufgetaut ist. Das war aber auch ein strenger Winter dieses Jahr und dazu viel Schnee. 
Wir haben  schon jahrelang Teiche, nie Verluste an Fischen und Getier, aber so einen Winter hatten wir aber auch noch nicht. Traurig um die armen Tiere......


----------



## SusiS. (18. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Noch etwas vergessen: Wohin kommen eigentlich die toten Fische ? Eingraben geht nicht, die Hunde buddeln sie womöglich wieder aus oder eintüten und in den Restmüll oder auf den Kompost, oder eingraben und die Stelle mit Steinen beschweren..?... neeee darf gar nicht daran denken .


----------



## maritim (19. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

hallo susi,

soweit mir bekannt ist, darf man keine toten tiere im garten vergraben.
wir haben dennoch unsere haustiere im garten beerdigt.

hebe einfach ein ca. 60cm tiefes loch aus, danach die leere grube mit einer schicht ungelöschten kalk ausschütten. die fische hinein und noch mal eine schicht kalk darüber. der kalk verhindert geruchsbildung und damit dass andere tiere buddeln. ebenso soll er anscheinend die verwesung beschleunigen. 
danach alles mit erde zuschütten.


----------



## SusiS. (19. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

*ach jetzt  sehe ich auch die Smilies, die ich gesucht habe  

Hallo,

tote Tiere eingraben ist wohl von Stadt zu Stadt und Bundesland zu Bundesland anders. Auf keinen Fall darf man sie im Wald vergraben oder in Wasserschutzgebieten. Eingraben finde ich dann doch wesentlich humaner als sie irgendwie zu entsorgen *grusel*

Aber wieso der Instinkt die __ Frösche nicht gewarnt hat, damit sie rechtzeitig das Wasser verlassen, bevor der Teich zufriert. Versteckmöglichkeiten haben und hätten wir genug gehabt. 

Von den Fischen habe ich bisher nur kleine Fische gesehen. Da hat sich der Bestand an Stichlingen und Bitterlingen etwas reduziert. aber wer weis wenn der Teich mal komplett. aufgetaut ist, was dann noch zum Vorschein kommt....


----------



## Spoony (19. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Unser Teich ist seit gestern komplettt aufgetaut. Unser Oxydator hats scheinbar mal wieder gepackt, es haben tatsächlich alle Fische trotz fast 8-wöchiger geschlossener Eisdecke überlebt.


----------



## Koitreu (19. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Guten Abend zusammen. Tja leider sind bei mir alle Fische Tod. Naja es geht wohl sehr vielen Leuten so. Habe heute den kompletten Teich leer gepumpt und alles mit einmem Kärcher gereinigt. Wasserwerte habe ich garnicht erst gemessen da das Wasser so gestunken hat das es mit Teilwasserwechsel kaum Sinn gemacht hätte. Naja morgen kommt neues Wasser rein, Filter an, Starterbakis rein und dem ganzen etwas Zeit geben. Hat von euch erfahrung mit Kunststoff Hohlkugeln auf dem Teich? Sollen verhindern das der Teich Zufriert, könnte mir gut vorstellen das es geht durch die ständige Bewegung der Kugeln.
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Juergen61 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo alle und Guten Abend
So ich glaube ich habe es jetzt überstanden, bis auf paar kleine Eisschollen ist der Teich jetzt frei, ich hätte nie gedacht so viellllllle Fische da drin zu haben. Als letzten habe ich heute Abend einen richtig großen Karpfen gefunden, war mir eigentlich nie bewußt so einen da drin gehabt zu haben. Wie gesagt, jetzt sind sie alle beerdigt und es muß weiter gehen.
Leer machen werde ich den Teich noch nicht, lasse erst mal der Natur ihren Lauf, so ca 2 Wochen, dann wird gemessen und entschieden, oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag ???? 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## joachim2 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo alle zusammern ,
hier auch mal von mir ein Lagebericht .
Ich wohne im  Raum Leipzig , Vor 3 Tagen begann bei mir das Eis zu tauen und ich hätte heulen können . Trotz 1,25 Wassertiefe sind alle Kois tot , jedenfalls die großen . Auch die Goldorfen , ein __ Barsch und die großen Goldfische sind tot . Was noch lebt ist ein Schwarm kleiner Goldfische ??? Die Kois haben einen extra Teich . Habe dummerweise keine Teichbelüftung vorgenommen , da in anderen Wintern alles o.k. war , Warum sind in dem einen Teich die großen Goldfische , die Goldorfen und der Barsch gestorben und ein ganzer Schwarm kleiner und mittlerer Goldfische am Leben geblieben ?
Habe heute begonnen meine Filter instand zu setzen . Morgen will ich den Bachlauf in Gang setzen um die Teichoberflächen über einen Skimmer am Teichrand abzuskimmen und auch Sauerstoff in die Teiche zu bekommen . , Die Pumpe am Boden werde ich erst bei wärmeren Wetter aktivieren . Wasserwechsel habe ich noch nie gemacht . Wenn meine Filter 2 bis 4 Wochen laufen ( je nach Temperatur ) habe ich bisher noch immer klares Wasser bis auf den Grund gehabt . Setze auch keine Starterbakkis ein und habe noch nie einen UV Filter eingesetzt .
Gruß joachim2


----------



## schubert (19. März 2010)

*Fischsterben im Teich*

Hallo
Die ersten sonnenstrahlen und das eis schmilst.
leider haben die Fische den winter nicht überlebt.
es sind etwa 150 tote fische in meinem teich.


----------



## maritim (20. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

@ alle

seid bitte so nett und beteiligt euch an der umfrage.
vielleicht kann man nach der auswertung der umfrage, in den kommenden wintern verluste vermeiden.


----------



## Iris S. (20. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo,

seit gestern ist unser großer Teich auch eisfrei. Bisher haben wir in beiden Teichen keine Verluste . Hoffe, das bleibt so.

Dafür haben wir im großen Teich reichlich Algen.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Teichjunge (21. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo,

bis Freitag war mein Teich zur Hälfte aufgetaut und ich konnte alle Fische sehen, gestern dann die ersten beiden Todesfälle, 2 Koi um die 40 cm. Der Teich war schon so gut wie Eisfrei und ich dachte OK ist ärgerlich aber 2 tote geht noch aber heute der Schreck 5 weitere und natürlich nur die Großen. Warum weiß ich nicht, komisch dass die Goldfische und Orfen nicht betroffen sind.
Bei meinen Eltern haben wir auch alle Koi´s tot abgefischt und die Goldi´s haben es überlebt. Echt ärgerlich, also herzliches Beileid an alle Betroffenen,
Gruß Nico


----------



## marcus18488 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo,

habe bei mir im Teich noch eine Eisschicht von ca 10cm. Hab heute mit heissem Wasser ein kleines Loch reingeschmolzen und mit einer kleinen Kamera nachgeschaut, was sich alles tut. 

Hab leider 4 tote Goldfische unter der Eisfläche entdeckt, und zum Glück ist im tiefen Bereich ein ganzer Schwarm von Goldies und Kois. Scheinen alle wohlauf zu sein. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen einen genauen Lagebericht abgeben kann.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## buffy260358 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

unser teich war seit mitte dezember bis mitte märz zugefroren. kein eisfreihalter o.ä., lediglich __ rohrkolben und __ binsen, die ich gestern abgeschnitten habe. Wassertiefe links ca. 1,80, rechts ca. 1,50 m, bisher kein toter fisch, lediglich ein toter frosch.


----------



## Piddel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo alle zusammen,
seit gestern ist mein Teich fast komplett eisfrei und ich mußte 15 ! von ca. 20 Fischen tot bergen - teilweise im restlichen Eis eingefroren. Die letzten Tage war ich optimistisch ohne große Verluste den Winter überstanden zu haben - konnte anfangs nur einen kleinen toten Goldi am Rand entdecken. 

Die Verluste betreffen alle vorhandenen Arten egal ob jung oder alt - Leider.

Peter


----------



## Steinadler (22. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo,

erst einmal mein Beileid an alle, die über den Winter Fische verloren haben. 

Ich kann Gott sei Dank berichten, dass bei mir kein Fisch erfroren oder erstickt ist.  Zumindest habe ich keinen gefunden.

Ich hatte im Winter nur einen einfachen Styropor-Eisfreihalter drin, in dem ich ein langes Plastikrohr gesteckt hatte, dass einiges in den Teich geht und auch etlich Zentimer über dem Styropor herausschaut. Schnee oder sonstiges habe ich nicht weggemacht. Allerdings haben wir eine Holzbrücke über dem Teich, wodurch unter der Brücke doch kein so grosser Frost ist. Ausserdem wurden wir im schönen Oberfranken doch nicht so mit Schnee bedacht, wie wo anders, obwohl es mir ehrlich gesagt auch gelangt hat.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## hornblower (22. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Ich bin leider auch betroffen. Wir hatten in Sachsen-Anhalt ca. 10 Wochen Eis, ohne Unterbrechung. Mein Teich ist groß, ca. 200 000 Liter und ich hatte im Winter nie Probleme. Jetzt sind alle Großfische und die meisten kleinen tot. Es war fürchterlich die alle rauszukeschern.

Für den nächsten Winter werde ich mit einer großen Luftpumpe vorsorgen. Mit den Fischen kann ich wieder von vorne anfangen.

Aber geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid, es ging ja vielen so.

Grüße an alle


----------



## MonaNelly (23. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

wie ich sehe, haben viele das problem, dass die fische sterben. dieses jahr hat es mich auch getroffen. nun wird doch immer ein größerer teich angepriesen, diese kleinen plastikschalen wären mist....in meinem kleinen 500l teich (nur 50cm tief!) ist mir noch nie ein fisch wegen der kälte gestorben und auch die zeit bis zur teichreinigung haben immer alle gut überstanden.

seit letztem jahr haben wir den größeren teich mit ca. 15 fischen darin. durch die kälte ist kein fisch gestorben, aber nach und nach sterben mir die fischis weg....seitdem das eis getaut ist, sind nacheinander 3 goldfische gestorben und nun, nach dem wasserwechsel (ca. 2/3 wasser raus, alles an schlamm, blättern etc was ich erwischt habe) schwächelt nun der nächste. 
nachdem ich nun o2.- und torfintabs in den teich habe, werde ich die tage einen wassertest machen. 
fast alle pflanzen haben den winter überstanden und wachsen neu. sogar die kois (3 st. ca. 3cm groß) und shubunkins (ca. 1cm) groß haben den winter problemlos überstanden.
mein aktueller bestand: 3 kleine kois, 3 kleine shubunkins, 1 __ goldorfe, 1 __ gründling, 1 oder 2 elritzen, 7 goldfische.
mein gedanke war auch: vll sind die fische krank? habe bei einem fisch einen wurf am maul gesehen. der war zwar schon halber verwest (bzw halb aufgefuttert), hang diesem fisch aber vorne am mund und ich musste den fisch rausfangen und den halben wurm entfernen.
ich frage mich nur: warum das alles jetzt erst? seit jahren haben wir schon einen teich und nicht anders gemacht mit der pflege....verottete pflanzen hatte ich auch im anderen teich, die sobald es möglich war, entfernt wurden.
klar wurde der filter an den teich angepasst etc, aber sonst ist alles gleich. warum sterben erst jetzt die fische?? (ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir alle fische erst seit letztem jahr haben und den 10er schwarm goldis von privat haben).


----------



## Steinadler (24. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo MonaNelly,

Du schreibst, dass Du 02 und Torfintabs in den Teich hast und die nächsten Tage mal einen Wassertest machen willst. Hast Du vorher auch einen gemacht? Falls ja, wie sind die Werte? Falls nein, melde Dich doch mal nach Deinem Wassertest mit den Werten.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## MonaNelly (25. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

hallo steinadler!
habe vor der reinigung leider keinen test gemacht. ich weiß, das war falsch.
hoffentlich komme ich am freitag dazu.


----------



## SusiS. (25. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Mal etwas gutes 

Die Fische, die keiner kennt wurden gesichtet, sie sind zwar noch etwas langsam, aber sie sind da. Dazu 2 dicke __ Frösche gesichtet und die Wasserwanzen sind auch  schon wieder aktiv, die Teichgräser schlagen aus. Leider finden wir doch noch ab und an ein paar Froschleichen, gerade wenn der Teich  schön klar ist.

Bisher haben die Fische kein Futter angenommen, über die Reste freuten sich dann die Vögel. Hauptsache sie haben überlebt und Algen sind auch schon im Teich, so haben sie wenigstens was zu futtern, wenn sie nicht  ans Futter gehen.

Alle Nachbarn im Umkreis haben Verluste an Fischen und Fröschen, da fällt das Froschkonzert dieses Jahr sicher leise aus ;-)

Da sieht man mal wieder wie nahe Leben und Tot beieinander liegen!


----------



## phil73 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Nochmal was zum Thema was du falsch gemacht hast,
erstmal ist es überhaupt gut das du einen eisfreihalter hast.

Aber das deine Fische dir zu einem so großen Teil weggestorben sind liegt da dran das durch den Schnee auf dem Eis sich im Teich(=Teichwasser)kein Sauerstoff bilden kann,weil kein Licht mehr durchdringt und somit sterben die Fische.

LG Phil


----------



## SusiS. (25. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*



phil73 schrieb:


> Nochmal was zum Thema was du falsch gemacht hast,
> erstmal ist es überhaupt gut das du einen eisfreihalter hast.
> 
> Aber das deine Fische dir zu einem so großen Teil weggestorben sind liegt da dran das durch den Schnee auf dem Eis sich im Teich(=Teichwasser)kein Sauerstoff bilden kann,weil kein Licht mehr durchdringt und somit sterben die Fische.



Hallo Phil,

ich weis jetzt nicht wen du meinst, aber mir sind lediglich 2 Fische gestorben. Hauptsächlich hatten wir tote __ Frösche. Ich denke nicht, dass der tot der Fische mit dem Schnee auf dem Eis zu tun hatte. Jede Störung des Teiches und das wäre das Abfegen der Eisfläche, stören die Fische in der Winterruhe. Sauerstoff wird wenn über einen Eisfrei oder Pflanzen die aus dem Wasser ragen eingebracht. Da die Fische am Grund liegen, ist es ihnen wohl eher egal was auf dem Eis liegt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es in 2 Meter tiefe eh dunkel ist, egal ob Schnee oder nicht ;-) 

Und so lebensmüde wäre ich eher nicht, mal von den nicht vorhandenen langen Armen abgesehen, einen so  großen Teich abzufegen ;-)

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## cdzarpen (27. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

hallo peter,
bilder habe ich nunmehr im profil hinterlegt. wasserwerte: 
nitrit/nirat: 0
gesamthärte: 3
karbonathärte: 3
ph-wert: 6,8
seit das eis getaut ist, sind keine weiteren todesfälle mehr aufgetreten. alle toten fische hatten keine besonderen merkmale. die lebenden sind in gewohnter lässigkeit unterwegs.
gruß cd


----------



## heide (30. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo an Alle,
auch ich bin Leidtragender des Winters. Mein Teich ist ca. 80m² groß, davon 30m² Flachwasser und max. 2,0m tief. Anfangs habe ich den Schnee geräumt, dann kam zu viel Schnee. 
Nach dem Tauen war das Wasser eine milchige, stinkende Brühe. Meine Fische, nur __ Moderlieschen und __ Stichlinge waren tot. Ein Schock!
Meine Theorie: Neben dem Sauerstoffmangel wurden noch giftige Gase aus der Fäulnis der Unterwasserpflanzen erzeugt. Davon zeugen der Gestank und die milchige Färbung. Die Bakterien schafften es nicht. Die Wasserwerte, wie PH-Wert waren normal. 
Nach intensiver 3-wöchiger Belüftung ist das Wasser wieder klar. Übrigens ist noch kein toter Frosch aufgetaucht, hoffentlich bleibt es so. __ Molche , __ Unken und __ Kröten sind schon da.
Wenn jemand Moderlieschen abgeben möchte, würde ich mich freuen.
Gruß......


----------



## Janvi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Ich bin glimpflich davon gekommen. Obwohl der mittelfränkische Winter auch ein ganz besonders harter war, hatte ich (und v.a. meine Fische) Glück. 
Mein Teich war mit einer einwöchigen Unterbrechung Anfang Februar von anfang Dezember bis Ende Februar zugefroren und meistens mit einer ordentlichen Schneeauflage - so wie das wahrscheinlich bei allen war. 
2 Eisfreihalter im Betrieb mit einem kleinen Luftsprudel. 
Eingegangen ist leider ein junger __ Schleierschwanz (und die sind beim Überwintern sowieso Risiko), alle anderen - Goldis, Shubus, Sarassas, Schleierschwänze haben überlebt und sind augenscheinlich super in Form. Fit, lebhaft, sehen gesund aus, und haben Hunger.


----------



## pichu (31. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo ! Wir sind auch glimpflich davon gekommen , gott sei dank haben alle koi überlebt und auch dem rest gehts gut. wir hatten im letztem Jahr reichlich Nachwuchs von unseren 2 schibunkis ( Wie die auch immer heissen mögen  ) So etwa 30 babys , 10 haben den winter nicht überlebt jetzt habe ich ein paar die sich irgendwie merkwürdig verhalten legen sich auf denn boden sehen aus wie tod, geh ich aber mit dem kescher dran schwimmen sie weg .Vieleicht kann mir ja hier jemand sagen was sie haben . L.G Ela :beten


----------



## pichu (31. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*


----------



## MonaNelly (31. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

hallo pichu/ ela 
meine fische haben das auch gemachz und leider sind viele davon eingegangen. sie haben über den winter zu viele giftstoffe eingeatmet, die im teich entstanden sind. ihre kiemen sind angeschlagen (sind bestimmt rosa, anstatt dunkelrot), sie bekommen zu wenig o2 und ersticken langsam. da hilft auch kein frisches wasser mehr.
vergleichbar ist das mit einer kaputten lunge beim menschen. da hilft auch keine frische luft. die kaputte stelle an der lunge ist irreversibel. (so wurde mir das erklärt).
deine fische haben, genau wie meine, durch die krankheit bestimmt auch einen pilz, da deren immunsystem angeschlagen ist.

ich habe heute ein medikament in den teich namens "Medi Fin" von Tetra Pond. das ist hochwirkend gegen allerlei bakterien und pilze. eine flasche reicht für 5000l.


----------



## pichu (31. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

danke schön monanelly für deine antwort. bis jetzt ist nur noch einer der sich so verhält und wie gesagt betrifft nur die jungen vom letztem jahr . gott sei dank allen anderen gehts gut und fressen auch schon fleissig . werde mal beobachten will auch nicht unbedingt mit der chemiekeule ran ,habe da eher schlechte erfahrungen. L.G Ela


----------



## Froshpit (31. März 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo,

bin neu im Forum und glimpflich über den Winter gekommen, keine Verluste. Was das Eisfreihalten betrifft, hatte mir mal jemand den Tipp gegeben, nachdem sich eine Eisdecke gebildet hat, einfach soviel Wasser aus dem Teich zu lassen, dass unter der Eisschicht ein Luftpolster ist. Dadurch hat man eine Isolationsschicht, die weiteres Durchfrieren verhindert oder reduziert.
Klingt für mich plausibel, aber praktische Erfahrung hab ich damit nicht. Vielleicht gibt's ja hier jemanden, der das schonmal (vielleicht sogar erfolgreich) probiert hat. Wäre ja für den nächsten starken Winter eine Möglichkeit. 
Bei großen Teichen vermutlich nicht anwendbar, weil die Eisdecke schon ziemlich dick sein muss bevor sie selbsttragend ist.
Das zweite Hausmittel wurde schon erwähnt: __ Schilf, Stroh, Rohr im Bündel per Stein auf einer Seite beschwert und z.B. durch eine Styroporplatte gesteckt.

Wie gesagt, bis auf das Strohbündel hab ich keine praktischen Erfahrungen damit. Falls jemand praktische Erfahrung damit hat, wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob das wirklich funktioniert. Oder ob nicht einfach ne 2. Schicht Eis friert.

Grüße
Froshpit


----------



## Tommy56479 (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Winter 2010 Alle Fische tot*

Hallo erst einmal bin neu auf diesem Forum aber habe schon oft hier gelesen. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen auch nur Todes Nachrichten gehört. Meine Fische habe ich drin überwintert und alle haben überlebt. Meine Schwester Wohnt bei Berlin hatte Ihren Teich an einer Stelle Eisfrei gehalten und eine Sauerstoffpumpe laufen gelassen haben auch alle Überlebt. Alle größeren Fische waren in den meisten Fällen gestorben.


----------

